
I thought all anti-vaxxers were idiots. Then I married one - agos
http://www.vox.com/2015/9/4/9252489/anti-vaxx-wife
======
SQL2219
[https://vaers.hhs.gov/data/data#downloads](https://vaers.hhs.gov/data/data#downloads)

